# Introducing Charlie



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all.
I have posted a few times previously (Charlie has a slight case of seperation anxiety that we are working on...thanks for everyone's suggestions), but thought I'd post some pics of my little Charlie. We have had him for 2 months now and he finally has a name that sticks... Charlie.... I actually posted for name suggestions here, because we were finding it so hard!

I can't believe we don't have more Hav's in Australia. We love this little guy so much and he hasn't met a person yet that he doesn't like. He is becoming quite well known around my local neighbourhood, and is the centre of attention at all our family gatherings. Everyone wants to steal him.. hehehe.

Anyhow, I have found this forum so useful and love reading about everyone else's havs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is absolutely adorable!! What a beautiful face!!
He looks like he could be the perfect dust mop in that one picture!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Charlie looks like a stuffed animal.....so CUTE! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, Charlie is soooo cute and Charlie seems like the perfect name for him...he soooo looks like a Charlie!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can see why they want to steal him, I do too! Very cute


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Charlie is beautiful!! Great pictures, Jazzy.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, he's a cutie pie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Charlie is so cute. I love his colors. He looks like a teddy bear!
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is ADORABLE! No wonder everybody in your neighborhood and famly is smitten, who wouldn't with such a gorgeous furball?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

An official welcome to Charlie now that we know what he looks like. He is so adorable. I love his face and his hair looks so fluffy and soft.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Charlie is absolutely adorable:biggrin1: Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my...Charlie is just adorable. I love the first pic - too cute!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Charlie has to be one of the most darling dogs I have ever seen-no lie.
You had better keep an eye on him 24/7!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep...I can see why everyone loves Charlie!! Thanks for posting the pictures and I hope you keep them coming...love the dust mop shot. I can't believe he is in front of an open door and doesn't bolt outside. Good boy!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I Love Charlie!

Will be stopping by for a hav fix should I be traveling in your part of the world.:bounce:

Glad all is well and that you're all having fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a cute little doll! He reminds me a little bit of Shelly's Oliver.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie's just plain adorable! It's great to have someone from Australia on board. Welcome!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sweet little Charlie!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Charlie is beautiful


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh he looks like an adorable stuffed toy! What a precious face.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What an absolute doll! Better guard him well so nobody takes him! 
IWAP!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Charlie is adorable


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Charlie is so cute. Love his name.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Be still my beating heart!!!! He looks like a little sheep dog!

What a complete doll. Post more more more!

Meeka


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, Charlie is SOOOOO cute. I can see why you neighbors down under love him so. And he probably has SA because he's used to being hugged! Be sure to post one of these pictures in the March photo thread where we are focusing on our doggie's eyes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Charlie is adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh he is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!
A face to melt the hearts of everyone. 
Give that little sweetie a hug for me


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a cutie Charlie is. It almost looks like he has one blue eye! What great markings.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Charlie! Love his coloring and markings! He is a cutie pie! We are so glad you found us!


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Thankyou*

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. 

The photos were just taken after my OH and I had spent 30 minutes brushing him. My hubbie had to keep him distracted while I brushed. He is only just starting to tolerate being brushed now, at first he hated it and kept trying to eat the brush, but he is getting used to it now.

Cicero, that's a pic of him sitting near our front door, but the front of our place is gated, so he can't get very far. I definitely coudn't trust him with an open door otherwise...If I try and leave the house, he will bolt out the door and try to head me off at the gate...smart little cookie.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is so cute!!!! He doesn't look real. LOL


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love that picture of Charlie smiling!


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

*OH MY GOODNESS!!*

You have maybe the the cutest puppy I've EVER seen. That's saying a lot since my have is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! But wow!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Simply IRRISISTABLE!!*

If I misspelled that please forgive I have had a temp of 101-102.6 the flu .


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

I love the first picture! He looks so coy! Momo likes to eat the brush too


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

charlie looks so cuddly and sweet!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, what a sweetie!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Charlie is adorable!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

HE IS SOO SOO CUTE...DID YOU FIND HIM FROM A LOCAL BREEDER?

ELAYNE AND RACQUET

KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON HIM...DOGNAPPERS ....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, he is the cutest lil' thing I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

*More charlie pics...*

We had to fly him from interstate. I was a bit nervous about buying a puppy Id never met before, but the breeder was wonderful and really matched the personality of the puppy with what I was looking for: a puppy that would make a good pet therapy dog (which is what I plan to do with him when he is a little older..he absolutely adores people). She said that Charlie was the pup that was the first one to come running when called, he loved being held and picked up, and was the most calm one in the litter.

A couple of show people wanted to take him, but he wasn't able to be shown because the pigment around one of his eyes had not come through. Although since getting him, the top half of his eye filled in really quickly; we'll wait and see if it continues to fill around the rest of his eye.

Yes, I worry about dog nappers. Especially, when he goes and sits by the front gate waiting for people to pat him. Although, when he does, I never leave him out of my sight (we don't have much of a backyard living in the inner city).

A couple more pics of Charlie... He doesn't look this clean now as he has had a great time digging up an old bone from the garden!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh Charlie is darling....love him!!!! cute! cute! cute!


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

The paper bag got a bit too much for Charlie in the end. :laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww...!!! He's just precious! He has such a happy smile! 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a doll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

What a beautiful Charlie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the picture of him passed out on the paper bag! He's as cute as a teddy bear!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love that one too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, that paper bag picture is hilarious!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

He is too cute!!!! He is so fluffy, just makes you want to hold him. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ALittleMagic (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jazzy,

Just thought I would pop in to see how Charlie is going. (I have Magic, Charlie's brother)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is just to stinking cute for his own good!!! Love the paper bad pic!


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

oh my, charlie indeed is very cute and good looking! oh yes, be careful of dognappers...


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Alittlemagic:wave:
Of course I remember Magic! 

Charlie is doing well. He's a happy cheeky little thing... and we're still working on our separation anxiety issues unfortunately...but getting a bit better.

How is Magic? I'm sure they are a lot a like. Magic looks like he has the cheeky personality as well. I bet Charlie and Magic would get on great!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He is such a sweet looking little guy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jasmin-
I think Charlie needs to be sent to Florida to visit us. He is sooo stinking cute. Please post more pictures!!!


----------



## ALittleMagic (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jazzy,

Magic is doing really well. He gets to meet up with littermates Marina and Moo occasionally and just loves to play with them.

Gail



Jazzy88 said:


> Hi Alittlemagic:wave:
> Of course I remember Magic!
> 
> Charlie is doing well. He's a happy cheeky little thing... and we're still working on our separation anxiety issues unfortunately...but getting a bit better.
> ...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jasmin, I could have sworn I posted in a thread about your adorable Charlie bear, but i see I didn't in this one. I have admired your avatar ever since you started writing in. Charlie is soooooo adorable! I just love his face and demeanor, as if he's always looking for a great time, very playful. 

I'll be looking forward to hearing how you and Charlie do with therapy work. He sounds wonderful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute guy Charlie is! :kiss: His markings are adorable and if he looks at you like he is in that first picture posted-----he's gonna have his way every time! Has he trained you yet?ound: What a cute guy!


----------

